# iTunes email Gift Cards



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

Does any one here know if i buy my Mum (who is in Australia) a Gift Card for iTunes here in Canada (im in Canada) will she be able to use it from the Canadian store with out having to be in Canada??

or does her iTunes Aussie account can only be used in Australia??

did i make sense??


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

You mom would have to set up a new account for Canadian purchases, and use a Canadian Address, but yes, it is possible.


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

well Mum could use my address couldnt she??.. i just want to get her a gift card for mothers day... and she just got a ipod from her hubby


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

NaturesPixel said:


> well Mum could use my address couldnt she??.. i just want to get her a gift card for mothers day... and she just got a ipod from her hubby


Yes she can use your address.
Again she will be using the Canadian store using the Canadian iTunes Gift Card.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

*Your other option is...*

Ask her to send you a list of her favourite artists/albums, get a couple and then share your entire library with her.


----------

